# What I'm looking for !



## haganthepit (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok I'm interested in getting another dog. But heres what I'm looking for.... i want a well toned dog but not overdone. I cant seem to find what im searching for. Either way to skinny or way to bully! Can someone help me? I want a dog in between.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

The best thing u can do is probably look at a rescue group first. There are a lot of pits that need homes. And the skinny way as you called it is the standard, or game bred as it can be called. I have both types and they are both great! I am wanting to get into doing confromation shows, that is why I got a puppy from a breeder. If you don't mind me asking are you just wanting a family pet or are you gonna show?


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

what kind of stats are you looking for? like what weight range? height range? remember if your buying a pup nothing is guarenteed. be a lil more informative.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

There are many that fit that description. 

What are your goals for the dog? Are you going to show or work or will this strictly be a pet?... those are some things to think about when looking as well. 

There are a ton of dogs in rescue however I realize not everyone wants to go that route.

If you are set on a breeder; go to some shows and look at what is out there. Looking at websites is not the best way since you don't get to see what the dog's personalities and temperaments are like too well in just pictures.


----------

